# Looking for a new Tablet computer.. any advice ?



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I'm looking for a 10" inch tablet for general Internet browsing, emails etc but nothing too high spec and not that expensive and definitely not an Amazon Fire. Can anyone give me any advice as whether to go for a Windows system or Android or know of any good tablets that would do the job at a reasonable price? ...  I'm well up on PCs but have no idea when it comes to these....


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Surface 3 

Android and ios are certainly a more polished mobile experience than Windows 10, but Windows 10 allows you to do so much more because it's a real OS, not something designed to be used by toddlers to old crusties.

Depends what specific price points you are considering though.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm an apple convert , so for me it would be an iPad


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

My stepson has this and says ots very good , a laptop and tablet in one running wondows 10

http://www.argos.co.uk/m/static/Product/partNumber/5055713.htm

I have bought the model above it comes with more ram and bigger hdd it arrives friday :biggrin:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

andyclient said:


> I'm an apple convert , so for me it would be an iPad


 I'm not really interested in iPads at the moment, too expensive I think really for what I need it for.... 



jsud2002 said:


> My stepson has this and says ots very good , a laptop and tablet in one running wondows 10
> 
> http://www.argos.co.uk/m/static/Product/partNumber/5055713.htm
> 
> I have bought the model above it comes with more ram and bigger hdd it arrives friday :biggrin:


 That looks a pretty good spec, perhaps just a bit more than I wanted to pay but it's definitely a possibility...


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

It only has 32gb hdd but has space for an sd card should you need to up your storage


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

hughlle said:


> Surface 3
> 
> Android and ios are certainly a more polished mobile experience than Windows 10, but Windows 10 allows you to do so much more because it's a real OS, not something designed to be used by toddlers to old crusties.
> 
> Depends what specific price points you are considering though.


 I suppose I'm not really hoping to pay that much for a bit of browsing, but of course once I had a machine like that I know I'd find plenty to do with it though. :biggrin: The thing is I have a PC that's quite powerful for most things I need to do, I just want something easy to check the forum etc from the comfort of my armchair or bed.. Phones to me are just too small..


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

You can get a dual boot Win 10 & Android by 'Telcast' for a very good price with great specs, Telcast Pro i forget the exact model number but go for the 64GB it is great value IMO

Cheers Martin


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

jsud2002 said:


> It only has 32gb hdd but has space for an sd card should you need to up your storage


 Yes I've got a few SD Cards that might come in handy for that sort of use......


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

I know it's not what you want, but I've just bought one of these for my browsing away from the PC and it's great for the price.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262281913306?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Faze said:


> I know it's not what you want, but I've just bought one of these for my browsing away from the PC and it's great for the price.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262281913306?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


 Pretty good value for money though, if a bit big for what I want... I'm trying not to go above 10" but I suspect I could be tempted.. :biggrin:


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Got a samsung 10incTAB 3 Works for me H


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

I dont normally comment on Computers as it's my day job, but take a look at Linx.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

artistmike said:


> I suppose I'm not really hoping to pay that much for a bit of browsing, but of course once I had a machine like that I know I'd find plenty to do with it though. :biggrin: The thing is I have a PC that's quite powerful for most things I need to do, I just want something easy to check the forum etc from the comfort of my armchair or bed.. Phones to me are just too small..


 Find yourself a cheap nexus 10. Great tablet, and can be had for a very good price. Still have mine, and it still works just great for the rare occasion I use it.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

PC-Magician said:


> I dont normally comment on Computers as it's my day job, but take a look at Linx.


 Yes, I've been looking at a couple of those and they look quite good value for money, so thanks for that.... 



hughlle said:


> Find yourself a cheap nexus 10. Great tablet, and can be had for a very good price. Still have mine, and it still works just great for the rare occasion I use it.


 I have looked at a second-hand one of those but I can probably get a new one at the same price, with warranty, from another manufacturer.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

martinzx said:


> You can get a dual boot Win 10 & Android by 'Telcast' for a very good price with great specs, Telcast Pro i forget the exact model number but go for the 64GB it is great value IMO
> 
> Cheers Martin


 It is Teclast sorry...

Cheers Martin



martinzx said:


> You can get a dual boot Win 10 & Android by 'Telcast' for a very good price with great specs, Telcast Pro i forget the exact model number but go for the 64GB it is great value IMO
> 
> Cheers Martin


 It is Teclast sorry...

Cheers Martin


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a Sony Experia Z2 tablet which cost me over £400 16 months ago, there is one on E-Bay for £180 with a 64GB card and a magnetic dock which I also have and that cost an extra £30.

It is a great tablet and will upgrad to Marshmallow sometime this month.

So at that price it is a steal.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sony-xperia-Z2-tablet-SGP511-16GB-WIFI-/111918425453?hash=item1a0edba56d:g:NnsAAOSwoudW2GAp


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

You can get a half decent tablet for £50-60, if you just want to watch movies, porn internet and email then you don't need to go any further.

Personally wouldn't waste my money on an ipad as it is too much for what most people really need, like my daughter has to have a new one every few minutes to go on facebook. The windows 10 are just as good as the ipad but without the silly tie-ins.

For me the cheapo android does all I need


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Biker said:


> For me the cheapo android does all I need


 Yes and apart from the porn, that's about all I need, ... :biggrin: Simple emailing, browsing and the odd fiddling about with photos.... I think Windows 10 is really more than I want so Android does seem to be the way to go and I'm slowly whittling down my options...


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm not into all things Apple but the I pad air2 is great, fantastic camera, finger print recognition, retina display. If you did get the 64 gig.....enough space.

Just about the best IMO. Around 500 with a good case.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2016)

artistmike said:


> Yes and apart from the porn, that's about all I need, ... :biggrin: Simple emailing, browsing and the odd fiddling about with photos.... I think Windows 10 is really more than I want so Android does seem to be the way to go and I'm slowly whittling down my options...


 i have a 10.1 inch Allwinner android tablet, they come with various brands, but are all similar, mine is a quad core for £50ish, will play any format thrown at it video or sound, is fast and been bomb proof so far and even has an HD socket to plug into a TV for playing movies, photos or just browsing. i find it ideal for just browsing and sending emails etc


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Bruce said:


> i have a 10.1 inch Allwinner android tablet, they come with various brands, but are all similar, mine is a quad core for £50ish, will play any format thrown at it video or sound, is fast and been bomb proof so far and even has an HD socket to plug into a TV for playing movies, photos or just browsing. i find it ideal for just browsing and sending emails etc


 I've just had a look at these types of tablet on Amazon and they look ideal for the sort of low level use I envisage... Did you get yours from Amazon Bruce?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2016)

artistmike said:


> I've just had a look at these types of tablet on Amazon and they look ideal for the sort of low level use I envisage... Did you get yours from Amazon Bruce?


 got it from Ebay Mike. i have had it a year and half, if it packed in now i would'nt be bothered for the price

the same as this, they are even accepting offers :yes:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10-1-Inch-Quad-Core-Android-4-4-16GB-Allwinner-Camera-WIFI-Tablet-PC-BLACK-Uk-/272150444904?hash=item3f5d6e3b68:g:kdsAAOSwuAVW08Tr


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

The main this is to make sure the tablet has plenty of warranty. My sister is forever more sending back faulty tablets that she buys her kids. They have gone through a ton of them from various brands she bought from Argos ( over £100 models )


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

xellos99 said:


> The main this is to make sure the tablet has plenty of warranty. My sister is forever more sending back faulty tablets that she buys her kids. They have gone through a ton of them from various brands she bought from Argos ( over £100 models )


 I'd say just buy from a reputable brand. Only way i've ever bought computer products, never had a problem. Had both my nexus 10 and 7 since launch, never an issue  Same thing cannot be said for the kind of brands being sold in argos.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Finally jumped on this one, while it was still £79.99, it's just gone up £10 apparently, The spec looks good for the price and a bit more secure buying from Amazon.... I'll let you know how it goes when I actually start using it... 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01CCYEIW2?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

No comment :/ cheap and definately not cheerful. Cheap and cheap. I'd have gone for a second hand or even NOS nexus 10 or such any day of the week. Hate to say it but that looks awful from the specs.


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

hughlle said:


> No comment :/ cheap and definately not cheerful. Cheap and cheap. I'd have gone for a second hand or even NOS nexus 10 or such any day of the week. Hate to say it but that looks awful from the specs.


 I'd hate to see what you would write when you do comment then! :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2016)

artistmike said:


> Finally jumped on this one, while it was still £79.99, it's just gone up £10 apparently, The spec looks good for the price and a bit more secure buying from Amazon.... I'll let you know how it goes when I actually start using it...
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01CCYEIW2?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


 hope its a good one for you, spec is pretty good for the money and you are not tied to any of the big players like amazon or apple etc, if its as good as my cheapy you will be happy :yes:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Bruce said:


> I hope its a good one for you, spec is pretty good for the money and you are not tied to any of the big players like amazon or apple etc, if its as good as my cheapy you will be happy :yes:


 Just trying it out now and it's seeming fine.... just need to get used yo using it now..


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2016)

artistmike said:


> Just trying it out now and it's seeming fine.... just need to get used yo using it now..


 that was quick...was it delivered by drone? :biggrin:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Bruce said:


> that was quick...was it delivered by drone? :biggrin:


 Delivery next day, on a Sunday, to the wilds of Devon for only £3 extra, I suppose that's why Amazon are cleaning up....


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

artistmike said:


> Delivery next day, on a Sunday, to the wilds of Devon for only £3 extra, I suppose that's why Amazon are cleaning up....


 I think that it goes both ways. Myself, I no longer like using amazon and actively go elsewhere if i can. Take this weekend as an example. Bought a bbq, not dispatched, not even planned to be dispatched until wednesday. Asked for a cancellation, nope, sorry, can't do. If you have not dispatched something, how is it you can't cancel. Just a way to try and encourage you to just say ah well and keep the thing. Economy delivery doesn't even mean economy delivery, they worked out that RM is RM and it'll almost always be next day regardless of postage method, so now economy delivery really means crap customer service and they'll just sit around for 3 days before processing the order.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Bruce said:


> got it from Ebay Mike. i have had it a year and half, if it packed in now i would'nt be bothered for the price
> 
> the same as this, they are even accepting offers :yes:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10-1-Inch-Quad-Core-Android-4-4-16GB-Allwinner-Camera-WIFI-Tablet-PC-BLACK-Uk-/272150444904?hash=item3f5d6e3b68:g:kdsAAOSwuAVW08Tr


 Mine is a generic POS like that, however, mine is now 2 years old and has never missed a beat, I bought a cheapy because I carry it all over the place and so I wouldn't be heartbroken if I dropped it, well, I did drop it with the USB converter plugged ion so the only thing that got damaged was the micro USB soket - no big deal.

My mate bought a branded Asus one at the same time, he's now on his third.

Let's hear it for the cheaptastic tablets.











artistmike said:


> Finally jumped on this one, while it was still £79.99, it's just gone up £10 apparently, The spec looks good for the price and a bit more secure buying from Amazon.... I'll let you know how it goes when I actually start using it...
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01CCYEIW2?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


 BTW that looks alright that does. :thumbsup:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Biker said:


> Let's hear it for the cheaptastic tablets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've been having a play with it today and it really is a nice bit of kit. Up to date on specification and pretty fast too. It will certainly do anything I need it to do and providing I don't get problems with it, I shall be very happy and getting it from Amazon, at least I'm sure of warranty and suchlike. The Lollipop Android is very intuitive as well so I can say I'm very pleased as things stand at the moment...


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

I bought a Lenovo 10 inch from Argos for £120 its got plenty of cores and giga thingies and is so easy to use. I had a Surface Pro 128gb 12 inch and I just couldnt get on with it doing anything seemed to take for ever and it weighed almost as much as my 17 inch laptop. I can see if you want to do business the Surface would be good as long as you took the considerable time to learn all its eccentricities but the simple joy of opening the box and being able to browse and watch P̶o̶r̶n̶ music videos within a couple of minutes beats the hell out of spending 2 hours trying to work out how to find settings.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

If it takes you 2 hours to learn how to connect to WiFi and open internet explorer, I dint think it's windows that is to blame :laugh:


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

hughlle said:


> If it takes you 2 hours to learn how to connect to WiFi and open internet explorer, I dint think it's windows that is to blame :laugh:


 It was windows 8 which I believe was designed by an Apple double agent to try and kill off Microsoft. :laugh:

They will prise my Windows 7 laptop out of my cold dead hands.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

fastmongrel said:


> It was windows 8 which I believe was designed by an Apple double agent to try and kill off Microsoft. :laugh:
> 
> They will prise my Windows 7 laptop out of my cold dead hands.


 Might ha e been a flop, but it still no harder to get online with than an android or Apple tablet. Select WiFi connection, enter password, open internet explorer.

Personally I won't go back to 7 on any of my machines (and 3 surfaces). Windows 10 whupps it's butt (imo of cohrse). I find that for tablet use it is immeasurably more productive than anything on the market (don't confuse productive with designed for children )


----------

